# Movie Quotes



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 13, 2005)

Don't know if this has been done, but the point is simple.

Guess the movie the quote is from.

Let's start simple...

"I'm selling these braids to save money for college."

"YOUR MOM GOES TO COLLEGE!"


----------



## reddragon (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll guess Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 19, 2005)

You'll be correct, then. 8)


----------



## reddragon (Apr 20, 2005)

How about:

"I'd always heard your entire life flashes in front of your eyes the second before you die. First of all, that one second isn't a second at all - it stretches on forever, like an ocean of time. For me, it was lying on my back at boy scout camp watching falling stars... And yellow leaves from the maple trees that lined our streets... Or my grandmothers hands and the way her skin seemed like paper... And the first time I saw my cousin Tony's brand new Firebird... And Janey... And Janey... And Caroline... I guess I could be pretty pissed off about happened to me, but it's hard to stay mad when there's so much beauty in the world. Sometimes I feel like I'm seeing it all at once, and it's too much. My heart fills up like a balloon that's about to burst - and then I remember to relax, and stop trying to hold onto it. And then it flows through me like rain, and I can't feel anything but gratitude for every single moment of my stupid, little life. You have no idea what I'm talking about, I'm sure - but, don't worry, you will someday."


----------



## reddragon (Apr 22, 2005)

Damn! We're in a tight spot! Ain't nobody a'playin'. How's this:

Ulysses Everett McGill: I'll tell you what I am - I'm the damn paterfamilias! You can't marry him!

And:

Pete: Wait a minute. Who elected you leader of this outfit? 
Ulysses: Well Pete, I figured it should be the one with the capacity for abstract thought. But if that ain't the consensus view, then hell, let's put it to a vote. 
Pete: Suits me. I'm voting for yours truly. 
Ulysses: Well I'm voting for yours truly too. 
[Everett and Pete look at Delmar for the deciding vote] 
Delmar: Okay... I'm with you fellas.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2005)

ok this is the very last libe from a film and it's very easy 

"but right now, i have some letters to write........"


----------



## Sailor. (Apr 23, 2005)

If you ever get the chance, Lanc old bean, go on the conducted tour of RAF Scampton you can take that walk to Goy Gibson's office yourself, just like in the film. If I had your e-mail addtess I'd send you some photos.


----------



## reddragon (Apr 23, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> "but right now, i have some letters to write........"



The Dam Busters (or is that The Damn Busters?).


----------



## trackend (Apr 23, 2005)

The Dam Busters Red is a film about those magnificent chaps who gave those Dams in the Ruhr a good thrashing. 
The Damn Busters is a film about a group of satanic worshipers with bad bladder control


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2005)

yeah i've read about those tours af scampton...........


----------



## reddragon (Apr 24, 2005)

trackend said:


> The Damn Busters is a film about a group of satanic worshipers with bad bladder control




Interesting . . . . 

Send lawyers, guns and money,
Dad, get me out of this.


----------



## reddragon (Apr 24, 2005)

How about:

Darth Vader: "Luke, I'm your father . . . and your uncle."
Luke Skywalker: "Nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!?!!!!!!?!!?"


----------



## reddragon (Apr 26, 2005)

How about:

Narrator: You, Anjinsan, you are now samurai!


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 26, 2005)

You guys have a much different video library than I do. How 'bout this one then- 

"Money won is twice as sweet as money earned."


----------



## reddragon (Apr 26, 2005)

Aggie08 said:


> You guys have a much different video library than I do. How 'bout this one then-
> 
> "Money won is twice as sweet as money earned."



I'll guess, "The Color of Money".


----------



## MikeMan (Apr 27, 2005)

reddragon said:


> How about:
> 
> Narrator: You, Anjinsan, you are now samurai!



Shogun Mini-series?


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 27, 2005)

reddragon said:


> Aggie08 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have a much different video library than I do. How 'bout this one then-
> ...



Good call dragon. I'm a big fan of pool movies. 8)


----------



## trackend (Apr 27, 2005)

"Zulus Sir......... Thousands of em from the North East"


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 27, 2005)

Zulu?
Just a guess


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## reddragon (Apr 27, 2005)

MikeMan said:


> Shogun Mini-series?





That's the one!


----------



## reddragon (Apr 27, 2005)

Aggie08 said:


> Good call dragon. I'm a big fan of pool movies. 8)




Me, too. I love seeing cute girls lounging by the pool.


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 27, 2005)

reddragon said:


> Aggie08 said:
> 
> 
> > Good call dragon. I'm a big fan of pool movies. 8)
> ...



haha, not entirely what I meant but who doesn't


----------

